# Nail polish for boys ?



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

My boys (ages 5 and 7) love to wear nail polish, and we (bf and I ) let them ! My oldest likes black polish and the younger one just doesnt care what color. They dont do this ALL the time, but when they want to, we let them. Anyone else do this ? Just curious if we are the only ones...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, my boys love it. In my son's school pics he's wearing fingernail polish. :LOL


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

DF's nephew (14) stole my favorite bottle of nail polish... black of course... Ah well, he gets more use out of it than I do







I know quite a few guys that wear nail polish, and a few years back Hard Candy came out with a line of colors specfically for guys


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

My ds is 3 and loves to do whatever it is Mama or his aunts are doing. Right now he has purple and dark blue sparkly toes. He loves them, they are pretty. We were at the pool last week and some "big boy" about 12 asked him if he was wearing nail polish and ds was all proud, "yes, my Titi did it for me!"

The only people that give us crap about it are my dad and my sister's boyfriend. My dad is old school, girl stuff-boy stuff. So I excuse him, he's 65 years old. And ds will tell Papa to "stick it in his ear" if Papa gives him any trouble about it. My sisters boyfriend however, highlights his hair, has 2 earrings and goes tanning, yet nail polish on my son's toes will turn him GAY!! Who knew? I was so relieved he figured what makes people gay, now the rest of the world can rest, knowing it's caused by little boys wearing nail polish














:


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

My nephews love to wear nail polish. Actually, not so much recently, but they used to. My sister doesn't own any, but never minded if I did their nails when they were at my house. My brother-in-law freaks out - he must have read that it makes little boys gay in the same place your sister's boyfriend did. So sad to get all riled up about nothing.

Now my older nephew won't wear it, but he'll paint my daughter's nails for her. I'm sure BIL wouldn't like that either...

Take care,


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DS (2.5) is actually a nail care fanatic. He CANNOT let anyone do *anything* to their nails without getting in the act. It usually means you are trying to carve down the tiniest piece of nail ever--- since he just had them cut teh day before. He also polishes his own nails and has even bought his own finger nail polish w/his money. He shows them off a lot.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

My 3yo ds has pink toenails right now.

When we were at his preschool, the very rough and tumble boy who ds loves was changing into his shoesand lo and behold..red toenails. He and ds proceeded to compare their toes.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My son doesn't wear nail polish but he does like to wear my makeup when I let him (lipstick and blush) and he constantly wears a blue beaded bracelet. My husband was weirded out by it at first but I said what is the problem, he's happy about it. I don't really care. He wants to take ballet too and I don't have a problem with it. He'll be who he wants to be.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I myself hardly ever wear finger nail or toe nail polish but when I do my son wants to also (dd too) and of course I let him. My dh doesn't care and thinks it's cute like I do. My ds loves lipstick one night we were watching TV together and a lipstick commercial came on and his eyes got big and he was grinning he said "look ma lipstick", too cute! Although I have had a few tubes of lipsticks ruined but I don't wear it much anyway.


----------



## NovaL (Nov 25, 2001)

My 3 yr old likes to wear my nailpolish too. I usually paint his toenails for him if he wants them done.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

My friend's 2 yo loves it, too.And his mommy will paint his little toes!


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Nope, my boys don't want to. But my middle brother used to LOVE it when he was a kid. This was the mid-80's so I was always using my really cool blue and yellow nailpolish on him. He also had a thing for wearing aprons. Any time my mom was cooking, he had to have an apron too.

Oh, and he's now 22, and quite "manly"......he's in the Navy and getting married (to a woman) in a couple weeks.


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks everybody ! I am very glad to know that we arent the only ones who let our boys paint their nails. My 7 y/o loves his black nail polish and we also have been painting his toenails (and his brother's too) black. He definitely prefers black ! He also is getting into black or dark burgundy lipstick. He LOVES anything Goth or dark and mysterious looking, which is great with us cause we think that's cute on a kid ! His grandpa is convinced (and scared ) that he is going to become a little "satanist ." We just laugh and smile and shake our heads. Gramps is old, so we expect such fears from him. We arent too worried, since we arent a religious family anyway ! LOL !


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

If Eli asks me for nail polish, he'll get some. :LOL I haven't worn nail polish since he was born, though, so I can't imagine where he'd get the idea. :LOL


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

My boys have both mentioned that they want to go out and get some make up (lipstick, nail polish, etc). It's ok with me, so this weekend, we are going out and I will let them choose anything they want and I will happily buy it for them !! I have NO PROBLEM with this at all and am actually glad they want it.


----------

